# Have you ever been offered Antidepressants by your Doctor?



## Faithfully

I thought depression was one of the symptoms of hypothyroidism but my Primary doctor and endo insist I need antidepressants. I just started feeling this was around the time I got diagnosed. I was happy and then all the symptoms came. And I try to talk to them but they don't seem to care, so what do I do?? my TSH is normal..but honestly I feel lost and like I'm going senile. They say I look fine (appearance) but I tell them i have to pull myself together daily and they don't know what's happening inside.
Here are SOME of my symptoms
Depression
Memory loss
forgetfulness
extreme fatigue
irregular periods
dry skin
joint pain
difficulty concentrating
lose weight/gain weight ( i was just 138 last week, now i'm 135 today)
puffy eyes/dry eyes
ringing in ears
IBS
shortness of breath
trouble sleeping
wrinkled skin
anxious
mood swings
irritable
frequent urination
easy to get sick
can't make decisions
brittle nails/some hair loss
dizziness
headaches/migraines
and more and overall don't feel or look well.
I just really want my old self back and I've been dealing with this for 2 yrs I'm now 22...and i just want this pain to be over. Do you think its do to with depression or hypothyroidism


----------



## Andros

Faithfully said:


> I thought depression was one of the symptoms of hypothyroidism but my Primary doctor and endo insist I need antidepressants. I just started feeling this was around the time I got diagnosed. I was happy and then all the symptoms came. And I try to talk to them but they don't seem to care, so what do I do?? my TSH is normal..but honestly I feel lost and like I'm going senile. They say I look fine (appearance) but I tell them i have to pull myself together daily and they don't know what's happening inside.
> Here are SOME of my symptoms
> Depression
> Memory loss
> forgetfulness
> extreme fatigue
> irregular periods
> dry skin
> joint pain
> difficulty concentrating
> lose weight/gain weight ( i was just 138 last week, now i'm 135 today)
> puffy eyes/dry eyes
> ringing in ears
> IBS
> shortness of breath
> trouble sleeping
> wrinkled skin
> anxious
> mood swings
> irritable
> frequent urination
> easy to get sick
> can't make decisions
> brittle nails/some hair loss
> dizziness
> headaches/migraines
> and more and overall don't feel or look well.
> I just really want my old self back and I've been dealing with this for 2 yrs I'm now 22...and i just want this pain to be over. Do you think its do to with depression or hypothyroidism


I strongly disapprove of any doc Rx'ing anti-depressants unless that doctor is a psychiatrist.

Check yourself for diabetes and if you want to get to the bottom of the thyroid thing which I do think is possible; these tests would be very important...................

Where was your TSH at?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And these links may be of interest to you.

Depression
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=050412&subspec_id=419

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm


----------



## joplin1975

No, and I agree with Andros here...I think doctors like to dole out anti-depressants too, too much. Don't get me wrong, they are a needed medication for some people, but should not be used unless everything else is rules out.

Am I reading right that they only looked at TSH? In addition to the labs Andros recommended, get yoru Free T4 and Free T3 done as well.

Also remember that your weight can change in either direction a couple of pounds every day, depending on what you do and what you eat/drink. I wouldn't be too concerned about a three pound weight difference, but you do want to watch overall trends (are you trending upwards or downwards?)/


----------



## Faithfully

Here's my results from March
TSH -1.716 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 0.350-4.500
FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2
FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80

in addition my meds are 75 mcg
Maybe the depression just came out of nowhere..but I was fine and happy before so I don't know, i just wanted to make sure before I take that route.
I seen a new doctor just today and she said she's going to check for antibodies and if everything comes back normal. Antidepressants it is. Its just all so overwhelming my body is breaking down.


----------



## lizzm

I had the same thing happen to me too. I switched doctors a few times because I knew that I wasn't feeling well because of my thyroid but I had 2 different doctors keep trying to push antidepressants on me. The second doctor I saw was convinced that I needed antidepressant so I decided that I would try them for two reasons: 1 being that is was wellbutrin and I knew that it could be used to help with weight loss & 2nd because I was desperate to feel better but those pills made me feel like I was on another planet it was horrible so I knew that I was right and the dr was wrong so I went back and asked him to run more tests but he refused saying that the only thing wrong with me is that I was depressed prescribed paxil which I will not take so I switched doctors again but same thing so once again I switch lol. Five doctors down on the 6th and he is awesome! If a doctor can't respect you enough to listen to you and tries to push into taking something that you don't want to then something is wrong. You are the only one who knows how great or horrible you feel don't give up there is hope.


----------



## nikkij0814

I agree that you want to be certain to get your labs ironed out, and assure that your hormones are regulated. Everyone has their "breaking point" at which they need help to get back to living life in the meantime... some are okay with taking anti-depressants in order to do that, others are not. I personally feel like anti's have given me my life back while I continue getting my hormones regulated. We'll see what happens with them once that's taken care of. I spent about 1 1/2 years fighting anti's, not wanting to take them, and suffering. Be certain to go to a doctor you trust if you do go that route, and know that if you do, it won't be forever if it is indeed a thyroid issue. For now, I feel like I can live my life again.

Another point to consider is that different kinds/brands of anti's work differently for different people. I started on one that I had horrible side effects with, and the current one is fine.

I'm not pushing that everyone needs to be on anti's, but you should consider seeing a therapist in order to help you determine if this is indeed chemical or psychological. We seek help of endocrinologists all the time, why not seek the advice of a therapist to see where our thyroid begins and our own issues end? Many people can avoid being on antidepressants with the help of therapy alone, so it may help you.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Don't get me started on non-psychiatrists doling out antidepressants like M&M's. It's entirely unethical.

And here's the kicker: antidepressants by themselves do not facilitate long term problem resolution.

If you think the antidepressant will be beneficial - and it may well be - seek out a psychiatrist in conjunction with a psychologist who deals with anxiety due to chronic illnesses.


----------



## nikkij0814

CA-Lynn said:


> Don't get me started on non-psychiatrists doling out antidepressants like M&M's. It's entirely unethical.
> 
> And here's the kicker: antidepressants by themselves do not facilitate long term problem resolution.
> 
> If you think the antidepressant will be beneficial - and it may well be - seek out a psychiatrist in conjunction with a psychologist who deals with anxiety due to chronic illnesses.


I agree -- If your thyroid is the cause of the depression, you have to get to the root of the problem -- the thyroid imbalance or issue. HAVE TO. But, if one can barely function in daily life for years on end, sometimes you have to do what you have to to function, like take an antidepressant IF that's the right choice for you. It doesn't mean you're crazy, and only get these prescrips from a doctor who you trust. It might not be the answer for everyone - and I COMPLETELY agree, a great place to START if you're having trouble continuing to cope is starting with a psychologist to help you deal with the long term health ramifications of thyroid disease and the symptoms it causes, or any depression you may experience regardless of the cause. If it isn't enough (like me) and you're having trouble FUNCTIONING, medication may help you, even if only temporarily to get through.

I'm just saying that I got to a point where I couldn't function and needed help. My thyroid labs are all coming together and improving, but in the meantime, antidepressants are one of the ways (in conjunction with therapy) I'm surviving it. I also am conscious to eat healthily, exercise 3-5 days a week, and visit my endocrinologist often to keep things in check and get to a point where things hormonally are stable. But, I think I might still have some depression myself, even if the hormones have been regulated. Just part of my own life experience and something I'll have to manage.


----------



## nikkij0814

miguel said:


> I am against using antidepressants in hypothyroidism, depression will go away when you have the optimal treatment. These drugs can mask the symptoms (doesn't always work), the real problem is a hormonal imbalance. My previous endo offered me antidepressants and a referral to a psychiatrist, but I know that's to get high and will not help me at all. Fortunately, depression disappeared with optimal treatment, just be patient.


Please see my post about how thyroid patients can have depression too. Plenty of people WITHOUT thyroid problems have depression/anxiety issues, so it is possible that one might ACTUALLY have both a thyroid disorder and depression. It is silly to not treat both, however it is that anyone would personally feel it best to treat their own emotional issues. (therapy, exercise, etc.) These issues will be, of course, much worse when one's thyroid is not in check, but as we all know too well, getting one's thyroid hormones back in order can take a long, long time...


----------



## CA-Lynn

Miguel wrote: "My previous endo offered me antidepressants and a referral to a psychiatrist, but I know that's to get high and will not help me at all."

I wouldn't go as far as saying that the endo wants you to get high......but IF that was REALLY the case, report him to the medical board and find a new doctor.


----------



## CA-Lynn

I would like to caution people about blaming thyroid issues for depression. Yes, chronic disease can cause depression, but one REALLY need to look at their psychological well-being BEFORE the thyroid issues. Did you handle stress well? How was your outlook on life? How has thyroid disease changed your life?

In any case, no doctor except a psychiatrist or neuroendocrinologist is qualified to prescribe antidepressants. Frankly, anyone not of that specialty who is writing scripts for these drugs are WAY out of their league.


----------



## Faithfully

My mind was fine, I believe I've been had it but all these symptoms kept appearing and then chest pains..then i was rushed into the E.R. and was told I had hypothyroidism and then things kinda went downhill and depression got worse and then anxiety appeared as well as physical symptoms. The meds don't seem to work, I haven't seen much improvement at all and it's been almost 2 yrs. I can't remember anything and I'm not myself. No one knows me, like I do and I strongly believe that my thyroid is the issue. I was happy before, I had a little depression in my teens, but looking back i showed symptoms of hypothyroidism then. But I have terrible brain fog, mind you I was happy and in college -and living life and now I'm stuck in this black depression.


----------



## Faithfully

Thanks Liz I needed it


----------



## Faithfully

Thanks Miguel, I believe the same. It's my life I'm fighting for and my mind is screwed but you just gave me hope.


----------



## Faithfully

CA-Lynn- I understand what your saying but I'm not blaming anything. I know my body and how I was before and now. And it's a drastic change and I'm just trying to get myself back. Not only mental symptoms but also physical as well. Trust me I can go on and on.


----------



## Faithfully

Hi everyone these are my most recent test results
TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml)


----------



## Khaarina

Over the past year, I have had lot of brutal symptoms and complications due to being hypo, but never depression or anxiety. Still, I have been prescribed three different SSRI's and two different benzodiazepines. After a year of reluctantly trying these meds, I have come to the conclusion that I really just need a doc who truly understands thyroid disorders and will focus more on fixing my problem (my stupid thyroid) and less on trying to make me "feel better" with drugs. Sometimes you just have to trust your gut and say no.


----------



## lizzm

Antidepressants only mask the symptoms and don't fix what is really wrong.... In my situation yeah I didn't feel like myself and maybe I was feeling a little depressed but I knew in my heart that I wasn't truly clinically depressed I knew it was because my thyroid wasn't functioning optimally, it was because I had changed doctors every month for 4 months straight and felt like none of them cared enough to be looking out for my best interest.

My thought process was if I take these antidepressants and it improves my mood then the doctor is going to think that he/she did their job and not focus on getting my thyroid functioning at it's best. How was I going to know if my thyroid was where it is supposed to be? I believe that your mood and energy are a good indication on how your body is reacting to your thyroid treatment.

The new doctor I am seeing did a bunch of blood work and I found out things that no other doctor had even thought to test and I have learned a lot from him in these 2 visits. It has been only one month that I have been on my new thyroid med and I feel the difference in my mood and energy. On my 2nd visit with him he looked over my blood work and talked to me about it but that wasn't the deciding factor on him adjusting my dose of T3. He asked me how my mood was and how my energy was and then adjusted it and told me that if after my first week on the new dose if I started to feel tired or my mood dropped to call him and let him know and he could up the dose again.

There are good doctors out there that will listen, from my experience they are far and few between, but there is hope. It took me over a year to find a good doctor. I really hope you find relief soon. I know how frustrating it is for your doctor to try and make you feel like you are crazy... I left doctors offices countless times crying from anger and frustration


----------



## Faithfully

I have dealt with a lot of bad symptom as well. But the mental ones are the worse because i can't function and everyone is different..you know. But thanks


----------



## Faithfully

Lizzam, yes most doctors want to believe that depression is a symptom or anxiety. As SOON as you mentioned it they throw AD's at you. So if I don't mentioned it they seem stuck and say well it's something else but not your thyroid..your normal. I just miss my life and the way I was. And AD's is something I just don't believe in.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Not ALL doctors throw antidepressants at you.

Faithfully stated, "....yes most doctors want to believe that depression is a symptom or anxiety."

Not sure I understand. Are you saying that most doctors think depression is a symptom of anxiety? If so, that's not true. Anxiety is a common symptom...one of several.....of depression. [But you must meet all criteria for a diagnosis of depression.]


----------



## Faithfully

CA-Lynn the doctors I've been too don't really believe depression or anxiety is a symptom of hypothyroidism. And I ask them well ok, say they're not explain all these other symptoms I'm describing and going through. They say depression can cause physical symptoms as well as other things.


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> They say depression can cause physical symptoms as well as other things.


This is true. But the important thing for you is to treat the RIGHT problem...and it sounds like you and your doctor are not certain what the RIGHT problem is yet. Is that correct?


----------



## Faithfully

Obviously the right problem isn't being taken serious


----------



## CA-Lynn

And what is the "right problem"?


----------



## Faithfully

CA-Lynn- why are you in my post? I think your against us in the forum here so I won't be responding to any of your messages. This is suppose to be support forum and your not doing that, I won't waste my time.


----------



## Faithfully

I was speaking to Octavia and not you


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> Hi everyone these are my most recent test results
> TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
> FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
> FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
> Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
> Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml)


Faithfully, based on these labs, you appear to be a bit low on Free T4 and especially Free T3, if you want to be in the upper end of the range. The problem is that your Frees ARE in range, and your TSH is relatively low (also in range)...so I'm guessing the average doctor is going to think your labs are fine. You are fighting an uphill battle as far as getting an increase in thyroid meds if you are seeing a doctor who treats by labs and not by how you feel.

How long have you been on thyroid meds? (Sorry if you've already shared this somewhere.) Have you noticed ANY improvement in the depression-like symptoms since you started thyroid meds?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Faithfully,

Just because my posts aren't what you want to hear, it does not me I'm against you at all. I am simply trying to get you to tell us what YOU think the right problem is.

To illustrate:

Octavia wrote: "But the important thing for you is to treat the RIGHT problem...and it sounds like you and your doctor are not certain what the RIGHT problem is yet. Is that correct?"

Then you wrote: "Obviously the right problem isn't being taken serious"

Since you've told us you had a history of depression in the past, pre-thyroid, then it's very possible you may be having another episode. Why not seek the help of a psychologist? Again, I don't advocate taking antidepressants without concurrent talk therapy, but it might do you some good to talk to a professional who can at least help you determine if what you're feeling is over and above the thyroid emotional threshhold.


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia said:


> Faithfully, based on these labs, you appear to be a bit low on Free T4 and especially Free T3, if you want to be in the upper end of the range. The problem is that your Frees ARE in range, and your TSH is relatively low (also in range)...so I'm guessing the average doctor is going to think your labs are fine. You are fighting an uphill battle as far as getting an increase in thyroid meds if you are seeing a doctor who treats by labs and not by how you feel.
> 
> How long have you been on thyroid meds? (Sorry if you've already shared this somewhere.) Have you noticed ANY improvement in the depression-like symptoms since you started thyroid meds?


Hi, Octavia I take 75 mcg levo and started off on 50 mcg. Honestly I was doing fine and mot depressed all. I then started having breathing issues, anxiety and depression and fell out and was rushed to the ER one night and discovered I had low thyroid. And when I got on the pills it seems things got worse. The brain fog is definitely the worse. To make this clear when I was around 16-17 I thought I was depressed. I saw a psychiatrist he put me on meds i was on them for 2 months never worked. I saw another psychiatrist he said I wasn't depressed and started therapy. Looking back, I THOUGHT I was depressed this is NOTHING compared to how I'm feeling now. And I've been to 4 doctors still nothing, they treat the labs and not me your right. I just want my life back. Thanks for your kind words. I'm seeing a doctor in the AM at this thyroid institute, so hopefully he can figure it all out.


----------



## Octavia

Okay. Let us know what they say...I'm curious. I do hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Faithfully

Hi everyone I went to a new doctor today,He said all my symptoms are connected to my thyroid and suspect hashis. He informed me about alot, matter of fact. He has a daughter my age and she experienced the SAME exact symptoms. So hopefully, I start to feel better.


----------



## jenny v

That's great that you found a doctor that will listen! What type of regimen or medication is he starting you on?


----------



## lizzm

Hi Faithfully- The same thing happened to me I was put on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine and I started to feel even worse so they bumped me up to 75 mcg and then I started to get lightheaded and heart palpitations. I went to the ER one night because it felt like it was getting worse but they couldn't find anything wrong with me. My PCP wanted to lower my dose back down to 50 mcg but I argued that why were they lowering the dose if I still wasn't feeling any better so that's when my PCP sent me to an endo and she right away upped my dose to 88 mcg of brand Levoxyl. I felt a little bit better at first but then a lot of the typical hypo symptoms came back, I also found out I had Hashi's. I am feeling better now with my new dr. but he did a lot of testing & along with T3 treatment he gave me progesterone.

I am glad that you finally found a doctor that sounds like he is going to be a great listener and more understanding as well. I would suggest having the doctor check your hormone levels too because any other thing in your body that is "off" will make it harder to you to feel good. I really hope this doctor works out for you and can help you to feel back to your "normal".. Good luck!


----------



## Faithfully

Jennyv we didn't discussed that yet, were still waiting for some test to come back. But he did mention he uses diet and natural thyroid.


----------



## Faithfully

Hi Lizzim- it's really disaster I didn't know this disease could effect so so much. How long did it take you to feel better once treated for hashi's? and is it true that if you have autoimmune disease that your going to get another? because I've looking up other autoimmune diseases and they're scary.


----------



## lizzm

It has been a long battle for me I was diagnosed hypothyroid in 2009 I just recently found out last year that I had Hashimotos. The Endo that diagnosed me with Hashi's said "Just as I thought you have Hashimoto's but it's no big deal" I left crying because I knew that I was never going to get better. The more research I did the more I learned how much this thyroid can mess with you and the harder I fought to feel better. I learned last night that a low thyroid especially Hashi can affect your gallbladder which I started having problems with :/

I just recently started to feel better. I found a doctor who listened and ran more blood tests that all the other 5 doctors together. I learned from him that I have a really high Reverse T3 and how it is identical to T3 and blocks the receptors from being able to uptake and use the active hormone you need. He also educated me on how gluten can wreak havoc on your body if you have Hashimotos. I think I read that you were going to get tested for Hashimotos? The doctor said that there is a lot of recent scientific evidence linking Hashimotos with a gluten intolerance. So just in case you find out you do have it you can look into the gluten thing.

I have also read about all the other autoimmune diseases that we are more susceptible to getting. I've read that "cleaning" up your diet such as cutting out gluten, dairy & sugar can help keep you from getting more autoimmune diseases because it starves the allergies you have so they don't act up and cause problems and it keeps inflammation down. I am hoping that I don't end up with any other problems I can barely handle this thyroid. I just wish that doctors could take the whole thyroid problem a lot more seriously it is crazy how many other parts of your body get affected by this but they act like it's not a big deal. Hopefully one day they can figure something out so no one else has to suffer with this.


----------



## Faithfully

Thats nothing but the truth, My antiobodies are normal. But I have a positive RA factor, but the doctor says I don't have RA...but that shows some type of immune inflammation going on in my immune system. I'm scared because I'm only 22 and want to be able to have kids and finish my college degree.


----------



## CA-Lynn

While there are some false positives in the RF [rheumatoid factor test] the increased RF levels in your blood may also mean that you have endocarditis; systemic lupus erythematosus (lupus); tuberculosis; syphilis; sarcoidosis; cancer; viral infection; or a disease of the liver, lung, or kidneys.

Might be a good idea to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Faithfully

CA-LYNN my kidney and liver test were normal. I was tested for esr, c-reactive protein (test for inflammation), antibodies to CCP, HEP B+C all were negative. She didn't test for Lupus or cancer or TB..I will look into this on my next appointment. Does RA, mean anything related to thyroid? I was tested for antibodies for my thyroid and I don't have it..but just the RA factor.


----------



## CA-Lynn

It's really the RF [rheumatoid factor]...for rheumatoid arthritis.

There's not always a connection between RA [rheumatoid arthritis] and hypothyroidism, though concurrent diseases are common.

The ESR ["sed rate"] checks for inflammation......though it's not always a reliable test. I always come back with normal results even though my CRP [qualitative] comes back very high.

I wouldn't worry with a TB test and just because you came back with a positive RF doesn't mean much. [Lots of false positives.]

Also, with autoimmune diseases, it can't be stressed enough: just because you test positive does not mean you'll have the disease.


----------



## Faithfully

I'm just puzzled by why did I test positive though.


----------



## CA-Lynn

You need to google "false positive" lab results. What you will find is that some lab test come back positive when they should be negative, and some come back negative when they should be positive. 20% of all RA patients do NOT have RF antibodies [I am one of them].

I have RA and yet the three times over the years that we've checked the RF the test comes back negative. Now how do we know I have RA? Certain symptoms and location of joints are telltale signs.

I've been a member of an RA board for years.....and frankly, I've never known someone to have RA on the basis of a lab test without having specific symptoms and plenty of pain.

This is not a perfect world and sometimes tests come back with an unexpected result. Also, errors do occur in the labs. And let's admit that we're still in the Dark Ages about medicine.

The frequency of false positive RF results (occurring in people who do not have RA or Sjogren syndrome) increases with age.

So just chalk up the positive finding to nothing for the time being.

If you want to read about it, here's an article written by my rheumatologist, Bill Shiel.

http://www.medicinenet.com/rheumatoid_factor/article.htm

As he says in his article, a positive RF can come back in very healthy people...especially if there are family members who have RA.


----------



## Faithfully

No one in my family has it. Your right, I should be appreciating this, my doctor just made it seem so scary. Thanks God bless


----------



## Guest

drs. IMO. dish out antidepressants like candy also. do not take them, the health effects are WELL documented online, plus they are just a crutch. heck when went to my gp a few years ago , they threw cymbalta @ me, I went home & flushed em = & found a new GP.

then my endo throws xanax @ me when I called the office advising them I'm running on 2 hrs sleep for 2 days. drs. are not always looking out for your best interest. just sayin.


----------



## Faithfully

dsmtaylor007- I totally agree. It's hard to find a compassionate doctor these days. As soon as your mentioned the mental symptoms a light bulb come on in their heads and say you need AD's and depression is causing your physical symptoms as well. It's really tough, but I just refuse to take them. I know my body and when things happened, I know me better than a doctor.


----------



## Guest

Holla,  I wish Dr. would stop the depressant candy handout, I feel sorry for people who buy into the crap & live a life of no accountability.... ex. someone takes antidepressants for years == has more health problems then blames them on everyone else.... :--D rather than curb it off at the pass and use their head to realize that sometimes people just wanna ***** to their Drs. friends. etc.

I starting not to be too fond of my current endocrinologist & am about to suffer through the crap of finding another one and prolly just get sicker, YAY !!!

hes rann me through rounds of test... all for what !!!! nothing now,"well guess your gonna need surgery now " :-/ the Dr. Bills are comming in and I wanna hang myself...

helpful suggestion for future and lifelong customers of the healthcare system, if your Dr. is usuing you as a $$$ maker. find a more conservative Dr.


----------



## Guest

question (moderators.how can i go about deleting my account & post


----------



## Faithfully

Hi, everyone I'm just updating my story. I saw a new doctor an DO yesterday and he looked back at my levels from a year ago and ALL my labs were abnormal and I haven't been getting right treatment from the endo I was going to. And plus he listened! so we're on the way to treatment as we speak! thanks to all you "supporting" members!


----------



## jenny v

That's great! It's amazing how much just having a good doctor and having some hope can help. What kind of treatment plan is he putting you on?


----------



## Octavia

This is great news, Faithfully! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Faithfully

jenny v said:


> That's great! It's amazing how much just having a good doctor and having some hope can help. What kind of treatment plan is he putting you on?


Hi Jenny,
He's ordering the labs, he says he's going to add t3 and switch from the generic. He said all my labs were bad from way back then and thats all he needed to see.


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia said:


> This is great news, Faithfully! Keep us posted!!!


Hi Octavia,
I definitely will.


----------



## Andros

Faithfully said:


> Hi Jenny,
> He's ordering the labs, he says he's going to add t3 and switch from the generic. He said all my labs were bad from way back then and thats all he needed to see.


Very very excellent news. You must let us know what and how much and how you feel when you start taking it.


----------



## Faithfully

Andros said:


> Very very excellent news. You must let us know what and how much and how you feel when you start taking it.


Thanks ANDROS! you have been very nice and encouraging from day one. You are really a good person! I will for sure update. God bless


----------



## bigfoot

Good to hear!! hugs4


----------



## Faithfully

Hi, everyone just giving a quick update.
My doctor says my labs from the past two years show I was being undertreated. He put my meds up to 88 mcg. I feel great! Alot better, but not quite THERE. I tried to get him to add t3 he says he refused He says the tsh is all that matters and he's focusing on that only. The depression is lifting and anxiety has lessened. But it's still something missing, I don't feel totally normal, but alot better. But things take time.

here are my labs from a week or two ago
T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL
T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 %
TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL
Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL


----------



## Octavia

Awesome! Those labs show that you still have room for improvement, for sure, but it is so nice to see that you are starting to feel better! Keep it up!!!


----------



## SFLHashi

Faithfully said:


> Hi, everyone just giving a quick update.
> My doctor says my labs from the past two years show I was being undertreated. He put my meds up to 88 mcg. I feel great! Alot better, but not quite THERE. I tried to get him to add t3 he says he refused He says the tsh is all that matters and he's focusing on that only. The depression is lifting and anxiety has lessened. But it's still something missing, I don't feel totally normal, but alot better. But things take time.
> 
> here are my labs from a week or two ago
> T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL
> T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 %
> TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL
> Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL


Try to get the frees up o 75% of range. Ft4 at 1.5. And ft3 at 3 .

See how you feel then..... But slowly. 8 weeks between dosage changes. 12.5 mcg. Each.


----------



## Faithfully

I was wondering if someone could help me understand these labs, because they seem different from ones before, with the ranges. Thanks!


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> here are my labs from a week or two ago
> T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL
> T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 %
> TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL
> Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL


In a nutshell, your total T4 is decent, but could stand to increase just a bit. Your Free T4 could stand to increase (ballpark, 1.5 would be good given that range). Your TSH definitely needs to come down quite a bit...around 1 or 2 might be ideal.


----------



## SFLHashi

Labs

Your tsh is hypo. 6 vs max of 4.5. Actually many say max is 3 and Canada says 2. Mine is at 0.48. And I feel great.

You need free t 3, and free t4 labs. Your free t4. Is in bottom of range. I felt terrible below 1.5.

Free t3 is missing.

Bottom line is tsh is hypo. And free t4. Is bottom of range. You need a boost in my humble opinion of synthroid or equivalent.

I bet your cholesterol is high with the above... Once I got in high range on t3 and t4. Went from 220 to 172 cholesterol.


----------



## Faithfully

Thanks Octavia and SFL for explaining!


----------



## greatdanes

Faithfully said:


> I thought depression was one of the symptoms of hypothyroidism but my Primary doctor and endo insist I need antidepressants. I just started feeling this was around the time I got diagnosed. I was happy and then all the symptoms came. And I try to talk to them but they don't seem to care, so what do I do?? my TSH is normal..but honestly I feel lost and like I'm going senile. They say I look fine (appearance) but I tell them i have to pull myself together daily and they don't know what's happening inside.
> Here are SOME of my symptoms
> Depression
> Memory loss
> forgetfulness
> extreme fatigue
> irregular periods
> dry skin
> joint pain
> difficulty concentrating
> lose weight/gain weight ( i was just 138 last week, now i'm 135 today)
> puffy eyes/dry eyes
> ringing in ears
> IBS
> shortness of breath
> trouble sleeping
> wrinkled skin
> anxious
> mood swings
> irritable
> frequent urination
> easy to get sick
> can't make decisions
> brittle nails/some hair loss
> dizziness
> headaches/migraines
> and more and overall don't feel or look well.
> I just really want my old self back and I've been dealing with this for 2 yrs I'm now 22...and i just want this pain to be over. Do you think its do to with depression or hypothyroidism


Hate to sound funny but this is a relief to me. I just got done getting a refera lfrom my GP so I can get an MRI to see if I was getting MS or dementia. I'm not even forty yet, but my forgetfulness and ditziness was really making me think there was something more serious going on. I have all of those symptoms minus the puffy skin, easy to get sick and depression. For the past yr my endo and GP have been blaming my symptoms on stress. I'm feeling more confident it's my thyroid again. My ft3 and 4 ALWAYS read low normal. If my TSH is over 1, I feel hypo, and it's been between 1&2 for the past yr. Yes, I KNOW the tsh is nothing but I'm stuck with a dumb endo who will test for the bare minimum.

I will also tell you I had a positive RF around your age and my doc told me I had RA and would be in a wheelchair. He caused undue stress and was rude! I do NOT have RA, BUT found out that being hypo can cause a false positive


----------



## piggley

Hi Faithfully just wondering if perhaps your adrenals are stressed..
(especially if you get a lot of lower back pain..) can they check that for you in case?


----------



## Faithfully

Hi Greatdanes, Its thyroid related. Since I've been on my new dosage my memory is coming back- not all the way but it is. And it's alot of articles if you search google about people being wrongly diagnosed with dementia and turns out its their thyroid.


----------



## Faithfully

Also, thanks for telling me about how hypo can give a false RA factor I had no idea. Doctors can only give an opinion, I've learned that they're not God they make mistakes. Glad you proved him wrong!


----------



## Faithfully

piggley no I haven't been tested for that. I have not a clue what that is?


----------



## piggley

Hello Faithfully,
Only mentioned that because if people have been under a lot of stress, adrenal glands can be affected too, but it sounds as though you have it sorted out as thryoid related, 
There are quite a few posts here concerning adrenal problems,
Hope you feel OK very soon.


----------



## Texaschick

When you don't feel good it touches every area in your life. One of my husband's doctors told me on a visit - that I looked awful (yep) he pointed out puffy eyes/skin just overall look and said, "you need to make an appointment with your primary for for some anxiety/depression medications to help you through this"...I agree - get to the root of what is causing it. Popping a pill will just mask things if it is not what the cause is...God bless,hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Faithfully

Texaschick I have the same appearance now. And taking ad's is like a bandage, they want to cover the problem instead of finding the real cause. They really don't take thyroid issues serious enough.


----------



## piggley

Faithfully said:


> Texaschick I have the same appearance now. And taking ad's is like a bandage, they want to cover the problem instead of finding the real cause. They really don't take thyroid issues serious enough.


You are so right Faithfully, they dont take Thyroid problems seriously at all is my experience-
Perhaps to cover the fact that I suspect Drs still have a ways to go yet before they completely and throughly understand the endocrine system, and all it's emotional and physical effects when it malfunctions,

So they'll continue to treat us like a collection of spare parts,


----------



## Faithfully

piggley i agree with u as well. I think we're basically treating ourselves they've been to school for years and we have to coach.


----------



## Faithfully

I have a question, how can you find a doctor that prescribes armour?


----------



## Andros

Faithfully said:


> I have a question, how can you find a doctor that prescribes armour?


One good way is to ask your pharmacist. And your chances would be better if you checked with an NP or DO in your area.


----------



## Faithfully

I asked my new doctor he's a DO and he says it's a dangerous drug that it comes from an animal, but everyone says its the best. But I'm going to call around tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Faithfully

I called around to pharmacies today and had no luck. Most of them say they can't get it or can't help. What am I to do now?


----------



## piggley

Faithfully have you tried the Compounding chemists?


----------



## halle

My opinion on depression pills for a cure is null and void. From personal experience, I have taken:
Paxil
Lexapro
Zoloft
Effexor

They all turned out to be nightmares and never helped me with anything. Paxil gave me horrible headaches and vomitting, Zoloft made me so dizzy I couldn't stand up without hanging on to the walls, Effexor was the worst. All I did was sweat and hallucinate. They never told me you have to wean yourself off. When I called and complained about how lousy I felt on the effexor, they told me to just stop taking it!

I felt like something out of Celebrity Re-hab. I was throwing up for 2 days, sweating profusely and hallucinating. My grandmother who died in 1957 came to visit. I hope she really did, but that's who I saw at the corner of my bed. So when I told the doctors this story, they just stopped.

Short stint on Lexapro gave me "spiders in my hair." I was screaming in the bathroom mirror and my husband was laughing at me. I conclude, that mind-altering drugs are not for me. Kudos for anyone who is helped by this poison.

I once read a study about some people/patients in mental institutions. When their thyroids were tested, they were all hypo! I wonder what that means? Hmmm............


----------



## Faithfully

@piggley no I haven't how do you find them?


----------



## Faithfully

halle said:


> My opinion on depression pills for a cure is null and void. From personal experience, I have taken:
> Paxil
> Lexapro
> Zoloft
> Effexor
> 
> They all turned out to be nightmares and never helped me with anything. Paxil gave me horrible headaches and vomitting, Zoloft made me so dizzy I couldn't stand up without hanging on to the walls, Effexor was the worst. All I did was sweat and hallucinate. They never told me you have to wean yourself off. When I called and complained about how lousy I felt on the effexor, they told me to just stop taking it!
> 
> I felt like something out of Celebrity Re-hab. I was throwing up for 2 days, sweating profusely and hallucinating. My grandmother who died in 1957 came to visit. I hope she really did, but that's who I saw at the corner of my bed. So when I told the doctors this story, they just stopped.
> 
> Short stint on Lexapro gave me "spiders in my hair." I was screaming in the bathroom mirror and my husband was laughing at me. I conclude, that mind-altering drugs are not for me. Kudos for anyone who is helped by this poison.
> 
> I once read a study about some people/patients in mental institutions. When their thyroids were tested, they were all hypo! I wonder what that means? Hmmm............


Halle, I had NO IDEA so many doctors make me seem like I'm depressed and have mental issues and thats whats causing all of my symptoms. I tell them I'm not crazy and that they just don't want to look into the real cause. I wasn't this way before I was happy and ME! and Two years ago, I woke up in fear, sweating and just feeling strange and then came all the other symptoms and feeling senile at 20 years old!
I feel better but still not there, still brain fog and alot of more symptoms. I was diagnosed with depression at 16. But I can't help but to wonder was I REALLY depressed or was it my thyroid??? I go back in forth wondering, is my thyroid totally fine and am I still having these symptoms because it's a mental thing and they're causing physical symptoms as well (like doctors tell me) It's confusing I'm still trying to make sense of this. It's so many out here suffering. For nothing, if doctors will only take their time and LISTEN..TRULY LISTEN. I'm studying to be a psychiatrist and I will make a difference. Also, they didn't tell me at 16, to wean off either. Thanks for the info. I wonder did those people regain their mental status once treated.


----------



## Shani3444

I too- have been offered them but refused. But it get so hard that I'm considering.


----------



## halle

Faithfully, please keep in mind that with my experience, it was very poor however, there are some people who have been helped by these pills.

I did a lot of study on them seeing every doctor I have been to also says the same thing to me. Even went so far to say "you have clinical depression." Being as young as you are, there are warnings about these drugs that say young people are more likely to commit suicide under the influence of these anti-depressants.

Consider an episode of the Soprano's on HBO. May sound silly but Tony Soprano goes to a shrink for 9 years and is on Prozac. Does it help him? He is a nut case. Still a mafia don and commiting murders, hacking people up and putting them into bowling ball bags. How did it help him? He even wanted sex with the shrink! LOL! He continued to have episodes of anxiety and used to sweat and pass out. How did Prozac help him?

When his son, AJ Soprano, had his girlfriend break up with him, he got down in the dumps. Typical teenager. I think that's only normal. He goes to a shrink and they give him Lexapro. His condition worsens and what does he do? Tries to drown himself in the swimming pool!

If there is an imbalance of the receptors serotonin and ephiphenrine sp? then that's news to me. I think the problem is just mind over matter. If you take the pill and think you feel better, you do! In some cases. I remember telling my primary care doctor years ago that I was upset that my husband was sloppy and didn't cut our grass in the backyard. I had gotten a letter from the town hall to report and ticketed for it. Needless to say, I was very upset. Who wouldn't be? She then said "I find this hard to believe" and offered me anti-depressants. D'uh! Is that going to cut my grass? Is that going to make it all go away? NO. So what is the sense? What is the source of depression? This is what they do not realize. That's why the drug companies are offering supplements now like Seroquel XR and Ambilify. Because THEY KNOW THEY DON'T WORK. So you add another "booster" shot to the pill you are already taking thus making a malotov cocktail. It is pure nonsense!

I also read that child molesters are never cured. They are controlled yet the urge is there. Why do we register sex offenders when they get out of prison? Because they can do it again. There is no magic pill that stops it.

I personally believe the root is the cause of the anxiety, the depression, the tears, and the unhappiness. From personal experience, this is all mind games. They TRY to make you think you are depressed, throw the pills at you, get a kickback from the drug companies (If you saw Sicko by Michael Moore) in his film he explains this. And then you are ADDICTED TO THE PILLS. You are craving them even if they don't work. And when you try to get off? It's a Jamie Fox's portrayal of Ray Charles withdrawing from heroin. They are horrible, horrible pills.

However, this is my opinion because of what they did to me. Now I listen to my inner self. I will not, repeat will not, listen to their nonsense about these pills. Did I mention also they are weight gain drugs? Yes, they can make you fat! And who needs that? Not me!


----------



## piggley

Faithfully said:


> @piggley no I haven't how do you find them?


Hi Faithfully, could be worth a phone call to a few and ask them if they supply Armour. 
Have a feeling that they supply some of the natural thryoid meds.
I havnt used a Compounding pharmacy, but they are very useful for specialised medications at times,- 
I so hope you can get some, its so popular its around somewhere -
Best of luck with your search, hope you feel better soon,


----------



## Faithfully

@halle thats so true, my experience was terrible while taking them. It's just a hard battle when every doctor telling you, your thyroid is fine..you just need AD's. And all these mental symptoms are here and happening and it's scary. You feel like you can't ever be yourself again, can't think right or remember and having anxiety attacks all the time. It's scary. I'm scared of losing my mind. I just feel so lost and confused. I can't understand if it's thyroid related or not. I'm tired of getting my blood drawn and seeing all these different doctors only to be let down.


----------



## Faithfully

@piggley I found one and the list of doctors who prescribe them. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Faithfully

@shani it's tough but keep hanging on!


----------



## Faithfully

I'm back to feeling terrible and have been for the last two weeks, will this ever end?


----------



## piggley

Faithfully, it sounds to me like you really need to search for a Dr who will run tests to rule out any serious health issues before offering antidepressants-In my experience (and I'm old and have had this happen to me, many times in my life) too many clueless unmotivated and often stupid MD's palm patients off with antidepressants without first ruling out physical illness.
You could need to go on antidepressants-who knows- but you owe it to yourself to first find a Dr who will listen, and run tests , before you accept Depression being the sole cause of your problems.
Good luck darling, just keep searching for a good MD they are out there but ,sometimes it takes a long while, be persistant,


----------



## Faithfully

I have to pay 60 per co pay and I've been to doctor after doctor. I'm convinced these doctors don't know enough and are all the same.


----------



## CA-Lynn

My solution?

Go see a psychiatrist. The first rule of psychiatry and psychology is to "rule out organicity" before starting a patient on neurotropic drugs.

If you go to the psychiatrist and explain that you really don't think that your have a psych problem, but the other MD's are handing you anti-depressants without determining what your medical problem is, the psych will either rule out physical problems or will send you to an MD who will do a workup and discern what the problem is.


----------



## piggley

Faithfully, I see your difficulty..
The situation is different where I live so I didnt know,
Saw a list of US Drs on Mary Shomons site, hope this helps,

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/doctors/a/topdocs.htm

The reason that many people, everywhere, are complaining about their thyroid treatments and diagnosis as being inadequate is because it is-So many Drs are pig-ignorant about Thyroid treatment, they shove patients out the door with a script for antidepressants, often because they dont actually have the skills to treat the condition properly.
Best regards,


----------



## CA-Lynn

However, there are many excellent endocrinologists and other doctors out there that don't get the credit they deserve. Why not? Because THEIR patients are healthy and living great lives.....and not glue to forums such as this.

Remember, the people on this forum typically have issues that have yet to be resolved. The vast majority of patients with this disease are doing wonderfully.


----------



## Faithfully

CA-LYNN thanks that makes since but last I went to one, they just said "I'm normal, look normal and just need counseling". I can't afford to go to doctors all the time, when I finally save up, it's just another let down. I'm going to look for another psych. When my doctor upped my dosage, my symptoms left and I felt like I use to, but then they came back suddenly. Oh well


----------



## Faithfully

Piggley thanks you've been nothing but helpful and encouraging. It's just hard to fight right now because I feel so weak and don't have support but on here. My family isn't very close so they won't go with me. I wish they make doctors go back and study the thyroid more thoroughly. They make it seem like "it's no big deal" alot of people have it and go on to be their only medical condition. Thats what they told me at first. When it's so surreal.


----------



## Faithfully

Hi guys I asked my doctor I would like him to test free t3 and pointed to him that he only tested free t4, TSH and t3 uptake.
He told me no, and that the TSH is mainly important and converts into t4 and t3 and I asked him about adding t3 he said it's too dangerous. And thats all he offered. He told me my symptoms are from something else. I left sobbing in tears. I can't do this anymore. I have an interview with a psychiatrist in a week and a half. Every time I go to a doctor's office I expect to be let down. Doctor's don't enough anymore. I'm at witt's end.


----------



## CA-Lynn

See what the psychiatrist says.

I'm going to say this very gently, and with all the best wishes for you:

Nothing a doctor says should make you sob. You might get angry and spit nails.....but not sob. And you should NEVER expect a bad outcome.

So I think seeing the psychiatrist is a good idea. So hang on for the next week or so.


----------



## Faithfully

I know, it's just hard. I have to put a smile on my face everyday and pretend I'm fine when I'm dying inside and don't have energy and losing hair. But I still pretend its fine. I feel I'm dying honestly. I'm sick and tired. I need to see a therapist before I have a breakdown.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Yes, but in the meantime you have your friends on this forum. We're here to support you and bolster you where we can.

So start the countdown. How many days? It's not too far. Start thinking of what you can do each day to break the monotony, to treat yourself. For me it's a walk on the island with my dog. No greater therapy [for me] than that. I smell the flowers, watch the boats, see the hummingbirds....... Now what can YOU do for yourself tomorrow to create a period of peace? Think about it. And then do it.


----------



## piggley

Faithfully, i've broken down and sobbed in my Uurologists office- it wasnt because I was scared of anything he said, it was because when I tried to explain to him that I was feeling like hell because my Thyroid had stopped working, and that I could barely make it across the room -he waved it all away as unimportant and threw the pills back across his desk at me and kept talking. Thats when i put my head down and bawled my eyes out, because then it was clear and unavoidable that I was stuck with this half baked egotistical yob who doesnt know diddley about the Thyroid,not a good sign for my well being.
So tears are very understandable in your situation of feeling powerless, and all the frustration you are going through, Hope you can get another opinion about your thyroid though to make sure- 
Sending all best wishes,thinking of you.


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully, I am so sorry you are having this experience. :hugs:

Would you please refresh my memory...I went back and re-read the first page of posts in this thread (but not the other pages), and I see that you are on 75 mcg (of Synthroid?)...is that correct? To what extent do you feel like you and your doctors have exhausted/tested ALL other possibilities, such as other hormone deficiencies, or vitamin deficiencies.

If it's correct that you are on 75 mcg of Synthroid (or something similar), but you are getting no relief...I'm just wondering what else we can look at, you know? Do you feel like you wanting/needing an increase in Synthroid? A different thyroid drug? Or, as I questioned above, additional testing for other causes of feeling like doo-doo?

Sometimes I wish I had a magic wand when I read about people feeling so, so bad.


----------



## Faithfully

I've been tested for diabetes,liver, vitamins def and so much other stuff. Only thing that has come up was RA factor and hypothyroidism. CA-Lynn thanks I try to do that each and everyday. I'm just growing impatient that I won't ever be normal again.


----------



## piggley

faithfully, you will feel normal again for sure- but your difficulty right now is having yourself properly diagnosed and treated,
Hypo will do all that and then some, so if thats whats coming up most likely it wont be too long before its dealt with,
All best wishes to you..


----------



## Faithfully

Thanks Octavia
Piggley it just seems as if I'm never going to get through this. Thats the scary part. I can't live the rest of my life like this.


----------



## Faithfully

Hi Guys, you should be tired of me by now.
But I was looking over my labs and wondering in July I was tested for antibodies, right? that indicates hashimotos.
What exactly does the results mean in July with the Thyroglobulin Antibody & Thyroid peroxidase mean? pls explain here are my test results for this year

Here's my results from March 2012
TSH -1.716 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 0.350-4.500
FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2
FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80

July 2012
TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml)

Here's from SEPT 2012
T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL
T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 %
TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL
Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL


----------



## Faithfully

great news my doctor started me on armour but the bottle says NP Thyroid he started me on 30 grains, how long until it kick in?


----------



## Octavia

uuuummmmm....Faithfully....would you please double-check the number of grains you're taking?


----------



## meliss917

I had an endo offer me AD and told me I was fat and to download an app to lose weight..can't wait to see my new endo Monday...everything points to Hypo as well as my "adams apple" has a very sensitive point on it that hurts..I have turned my neck and see somewhat of a bigger left side...am I supposed to have such a defined point on my throat as a female??? When I feel my glands they are very sensitive to touch


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia sorry I was typing too fast. 30 MG, IT SAYS TAKE 1 1/2 DAILY.


----------



## Faithfully

Melissa sorry your going through this, I gained 40 lbs when I first got diagnosed my weight has been p and down, but Its off now, doctors like to play with your mind and give you a pill or diagnosis for every symptoms when it could be all related. I don't know much about all this thyroid mess, but if your doctor won't listen go to another one.


----------



## davidhjkang

Offered? More like written a script and shoo'd.


----------



## Faithfully

It was the first time I was offered them so I was thinking something is really wrong with me and I have to be on them on life to ever feel normal. I didn't know about the thyroid and mind connection until I did research but doctors still don't think its a big impact and the issues are separate.


----------



## proud-armywife

yes i have been offered antidepressants. I fought the doc on the meds because I felt like the root of the problem was still not being found.I was furious she even suggested it. I was afraid to take them because I didn't feel like I needed them. In the end, I decided that in order to move forward, and in desperation.. I agreed. I take a moderate dose of ssri and although most days I don't feel right, my anxiety is a little less, and it has helped me not focus so much on my sickness. I feel somewhat ashamed to admit that I allowed myself to be talked into taking them, but it has helped me mentally. I did not read through the 12 pages of responses-just wanted to reply!


----------



## newyearforme

I used to be the happiest most optomistic person, until my thyroid went bad. Now I am a "180" from what I used to be. I used to go years without crying, now I cry everyday. I believe these labs are a snapshot of a particular day; if your TSH is swinging backand forth due to Hashimotos, it may read as normal. I strongly believe in treating until the symptoms go away. Labs can be wrong but I know what my body is supposed to feel like!


----------



## Faithfully

Same for me, I was in a university college head of my class and had to take a break because it hit me so suddenly. I was always happy and motivated and full of energy I could work out 3-4 days a week. Now I can barely walk upstairs. I'm just a mess and its like I'm a stranger in my own body. I just want my self back!


----------



## Faithfully

quick update, went to see an psychiatrist...offered no antidepressants as of now just says I need therapy. I didn't mention to her about thyroid because it seems far fetched and she would've probably thought what was I thinking?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Don't mean to offend anyone but I'm always amazed at the number of people who do have issues warranting some psych intervention, who try to blame it all on the poor little thyroid.

There is nothing about talk therapy that one should be ashamed of. It's a very healthy experience to talk with a stranger and bounce things off of and get unbiased feedback and even help resolving life issues.


----------



## Faithfully

Here we go again.
Did I not mention I didn't feel this way before diagnoses, I wasn't depressed-NO REASON to be depressed and was happy enjoying MY life. And then all of this happened. The thyroid may be little but still controls alot and if alot of people are complaining of their mental well-being that should be an eye opener. I know who I was before and no one else-I shouldn't even be explaining. The symptoms are real and the thyroid does effect the mind BIG time and some people are more sensitive then others. Face the fact.


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> I didn't mention to her about thyroid because it seems far fetched and she would've probably thought what was I thinking?


Faithfully...how come you didn't bring up thyroid? Just didn't get a good "vibe" about it from her? ???


----------



## Faithfully

Because most doctors don't think its related. I did mention to her did she think mental illness could be underlying of a physical cause she said not really. So that did it for me, I'm going to get a second opinion though. She said I didn't seem or look depressed or out the usual so she suggested counseling first...which I accpeted.. I'll for sure talk about it with her.( the therapist)


----------



## Octavia

Frustrating, I'm sure.


----------



## Faithfully

Oh yes it is


----------



## Faithfully

I think I'm allergic to the new thyroid meds my doctor put me on NP Thyroid I woke up this morning with red bumps all over my face. I think I'm allergic to levo and this one, maybe the filler or something. I called my doctor office but its closed. Is this common? or allergic reaction..anyone?


----------



## Octavia

If that's the case, if you switch back, you should probably get on name brand Synthroid so there are no substitutions, ever. There are different fillers across brands, and even different fillers at different dosages within the same brand.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Well I'm very lost, Faithfully. If YOU don't think it's a psych problem, why are you going to go through counseling? [Personally, I think it would be a good thing.]


----------



## Faithfully

I heard that synthriod doesn't work only the natural kind


----------



## Faithfully

CA-lynn I'm lost also, You don't get what I'm saying. I went to get an evaluation since regular doctors won't help. So I went to someone who specialize with the psych...to help me make since of this I got PROFESSIONAL advice. Thank you


----------



## CA-Lynn

No, I sure didn't understand that at all. Still don't understand what you're saying, especially your last sentence.

"I went to someone who specialize with the psych...to help me make since of this I got PROFESSIONAL advice."

Be assured that if I didn't understand it, others won't either.

What you wrote was:

"Because most doctors don't think its related. I did mention to her did she think mental illness could be underlying of a physical cause she said not really. So that did it for me, I'm going to get a second opinion though. She said I didn't seem or look depressed or out the usual so she suggested counseling first...which I accpeted.. I'll for sure talk about it with her.( the therapist)"

What I understood was:

"Her" was a psychologist.
She doesn't think the behavioral problems are endocrine-related.
You're going to get a second opinion [from a psychologist or an endocrinologist or ?????]
"She" suggested counseling - presumably this was a psychologist? And if so, why would she suggest counseling .....

It's all very ambiguous, which is why I'm asking you to clarify.


----------



## Faithfully

No its only you CA-Lynn.. I won't try to explain it either. Have a good night.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Rather doubt it's only me, Faithfully.

Sleep on it. Maybe tomorrow you'll feel more like clarifying for us.


----------



## Faithfully

Good night CA-Lynn if OTHERS have questions I'll explain.


----------



## CA-Lynn

OK, it's not worth your time. And that I don't understand what you're saying isn't important to you. That's fine.

But you've cheated yourself out of making things clear for me and others so that people can respond appropriately.


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> I heard that synthriod doesn't work only the natural kind


Not true. Synthroid does work for the vast majority of hypothyroid patients. Those patients aren't found posting on the internet because they have no need...does that make sense? If you're assuming that "most" people have to use a "natural" medicine because of what you're reading here and on other internet sites, please keep in mind that the complaints you see are very, very skewed.

There are many people who do need a non-Synthroid med, but that's because it doesn't work _for them_, not because it doesn't work for anybody. It depends whether your body is good at converting T4 to T3.


----------



## Faithfully

CA-LYNN since your so concerned I will explain to you. I will try to be civilized with you but please don't come at me disrespectful..I know you believe nothing is connected to the thyroid thats one opinion I would prefer you to keep to yourself.

I was diagnosed with depression at 16 1/2 went on AD's didn't work stop taking them.
Life went on things were fine. I guess I was just blue and not really depressed. Went to see a psychiatrist this time ( a medical doctor prescribed me AD'S before at 16) At 17, I started feeling depressed and not myself went to a psychiatrist, she told me I didn't need AD's and just depressed, she said everyone gets depressed every now and then. During these times, I was physical symptoms as well, but the mental over played those. Still could focus and think clearly. At 19, I went to the E.R. because of chest pain and anxiety out of no where (never experienced) and shortness of breath. The doctors ran blood tests only the came back was low thyroid. She said it was borderline and put me on levo 50. All hell broke loose, I begin to have memory loss, mood swings, severe depression( like never before) anxiety, weird thinking and thoughts. Severe fatigue, nipple discharge (never been pregnant or on BC) and all type of weird things happening with my body. Severe brain fog, I had to take a break from college because I couldn't function, I couldn't make decisions, couldn't concentrate and became very irritable. Just not myself. It was extreme for me. All type of things was happening to my mind, I felt I had dementia or senile and felt slowed.
Gained 30 lbs.
Went to the doctor she over treated me for months, then went to an Endo for a year still didn't feel better. Found a new doctor he said I have been under-treated for the best year, once he saw all my labs.

Fast forward, because I feel so terrible mentally and emotionally. I went to see a psychiatrist.. to see if she would help make sense of my mental state and to see if thyroid was related. I didn't tell her about my thyroid and how i thought it was related. I just asked could physical causes, causes mental symptoms.

I said I'm going to get another opinion BECAUSE she isn't God, she seemed she rushed me off, and want me to talk to a therapist. Most psychiatrist just prescribe meds and diagnose..they don't do the talking thing.
She only has 6-7 years experience. I want to get someone who is more experienced and put their diagnoses together. THAT IS ALL
anything else?


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia, yes I understand now. Thanks for explaining. I think thats what I'm going to switch to. Its just so expensive.


----------



## Octavia

Faith...what dosage of Naturethroid did the doc put you on? And what was your dose of Levo before that? (Most recent?)

I'm wondering if maybe your dose is too high and that's why you're having such negative reactions to both drugs. It seems like you may only need a little boost. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Octavia

Faithfully said:


> Octavia, yes I understand now. Thanks for explaining. I think thats what I'm going to switch to. Its just so expensive.


Okay...if cost is an issue, I understand that. There are other alternatives...as my doc's nurse put it, they are "name brand generics" and I am on one. What I take is Levoxyl. I have insurance, and I think it costs me $7/month, whereas Synthroid would be over $20. But because it is a name brand and my doc says no substitution, I always know what I'm getting. Levo on the other hand, is generic, and many manufacturers make it, with varying levels of precision of dose as well as varying fillers.


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia, Honestly I don't know much about this whole thyroid stuff. I only know some stuff. Here is what all I've been on.
I was on 75 mcg levothyroxine for about 12 months.
Recently switched to Levo 88 mcg in October.
Now I've been on NP Thyroid 30 mg for about a week.


----------



## Octavia

Okay...sorry to keep bombarding you with questions...

You posted some lab results from March at the beginning of this thread. After those labs, is that when you were put on 75 mcg of Levo? If so, that seems like an awfully high dose to me, given those lab results. How did you feel on that dose? And did it give you the "allergy-like" side effects?

I'll look through the thread again to see if you posted more recent labwork...


----------



## Faithfully

Here's my results from March 2012
TSH -1.716 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 0.350-4.500
FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2
FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80

July 2012
TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml)

Here's from SEPT 2012
T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL
T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 %
TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL
Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL

Here's the ones I have, I'm going to call my endo and get all those labs from him that I don't have and get the ones from the hospital where I was first diagnosed. During all of the 75 mcg time frame. I was under care of my endo. So yes in March I think he switch to 75 mcg. Because I was on 50 mcg for ever.
When I started seeing my new doctor, he switched to 88 MCG right away.


----------



## Faithfully

And your no way bothering me. I need the help.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Faithfully,

No, psychiatrists do not generally do the counseling.......they generally refer patients to a psychologist. [But then, didn't you say in one of your posts that you were studying to be a psychiatrist? So you should have known that.]

Actually you explained a lot more than I asked for. I wasn't asking for an entire diatribe, I just needed a couple sentences explained.

Be that as it may, the one thing I would point out to you is that you do keep running from doctor to doctor. Maybe there's more to that than you suspect. So to that end I would make an appointment with a psychologist [Ph.D. level] and discuss the issues. And that's what the psychiatrist with 6-7 years of experience is trying to get you to do. Sounds to me like she made the right call.

That you think I came at you disrespectfully tells me a lot, for I did not. I asked questions, I stated facts, I offered suggestions. I reread 14 pages of this topic just to try to get a handle on what your issues are. Because I am quick and to the point and don't molly-coddle people doesn't mean that I am disrespectful. You don't need to read my posts if you choose not to.


----------



## Octavia

Okay, I stand corrected on thinking that the 75 mcg was too high. I thought you were jumping from no meds at all to 75, which seemed like a lot for the March labs. Now I see that you simply went from 50 to 75, which is totally reasonable.

So in your most recent labs, you appear to still be hypothyroid, and since then, you've been on two different meds. I don't think either has had time to really work yet. If you think you'll want to switch back to Synthroid (or some form of it), I would think you'd want to do that pretty quickly, but get on a name brand...Synthroid, Levoxyl, Tirosint, there are probably others...so you get a consistent pill with every refill.


----------



## Faithfully

Ca-Lynn this will be my last time responding to you. So its best you don't reply back.
I gave you the whole story on purpose because you asked questions I already posted the answers to. If you would have read the WHOLE 14 pages before I wouldn't have to rewrite all of it and you wouldn't have asked. I have faith in God, not you or doctors. Everything a doctor say isn't true, they make mistakes. If I feel a doctor isn't listening or giving me the best care...then I'm moving on, not wasting time. Thats my business if I choose to do so. Your not stating facts, you have nothing to back up your claims...you only state opinions. And as you know opinions are not true and don't have to be accepted. I know very much about psychiatry.. I stated
" Most psychiatrist just prescribe meds and diagnose..they don't do the talking thing."
so your not telling me nothing I don't know. Now Have a great night and Life CA-LYNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faithfully

Octavia, I've been on Levo for almost two years and my doctor suggested we switched and I asked for Armour since I heard great things about it. And he prescribed NP Thyroid, and I've been on that for only a week- if that. So I don't know. I didn't break out with levo, just rapid heartbeat and I felt better if I didn't take it. If I took it my whole mood would change. I was thinking I had to switch the Np thyroid because I was alergic and sometimes it could be fatal..I also called the pharmacy and they told me to stop. So I'm going to see if my doctor say continue or switch it. And my doctor DECLARES my labs in normal range. I still feel hypo thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Octavia

I can see why you'd want to try something different from the Levo. I know pretty much zilch about Armour and NP Thyroid, so hopefully others will pipe in. (I'm one of the people who do well on Levoxyl or Synthroid.)


----------



## Faithfully

Ok thanks for the help tonight. Nice talking to you.


----------



## Octavia

You, too...keep us posted!


----------



## Faithfully

One more thing Octavia, can you explain the ranges and help me interpret them? if it says in range, how do you know I'm still hypo and the doctors can't see?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Faithfully,

Yours is not the only thread I read......there are other people with problems whose threads I read. So the idea of having to read 14 pages of stuff that goes round and round in circles because the posts aren't clear is not appealing. But I did it in the interest of helping you. Instead you have opted to jump all over me. Probably because I hit a nail on the head.

One thing I've noticed is that you haven't bothered to take the time to learn about thyroid diseases; there is a lot of information all over this website. If you had read other topics here you would have an idea of how to interpret ranges, rather than ask someone to do it for you. You would also know how one determines how one is hypo, which is one of the most basic terms of thyroid disease.

You might also have noticed that few people have been posting on this thread. It could be the tone of your posts to me that make them back off. Read what you wrote....very threatening.
_
Ca-Lynn this will be my last time responding to you. So its best you don't reply back.
I gave you the whole story on purpose because you asked questions I already posted the answers to. If you would have read the WHOLE 14 pages before I wouldn't have to rewrite all of it and you wouldn't have asked. I have faith in God, not you or doctors. Everything a doctor say isn't true, they make mistakes. If I feel a doctor isn't listening or giving me the best care...then I'm moving on, not wasting time. Thats my business if I choose to do so. Your not stating facts, you have nothing to back up your claims...you only state opinions. And as you know opinions are not true and don't have to be accepted. I know very much about psychiatry.. I stated
" Most psychiatrist just prescribe meds and diagnose..they don't do the talking thing."
so your not telling me nothing I don't know. Now Have a great night and Life CA-LYNN!!!!!!!!_

I beg to differ about your knowledge about psychiatry. And in fact, you posted: _"I'm studying to be a psychiatrist and I will make a difference."_

If all these doctors are telling you the same thing, then there must be something to it. If you keep searching for one who gives you a different answer, it could be your demise.

Please know that I will keep posting as I see fit and if you don't like it then don't read it or respond. I feel that everyone can learn from your experience, and perhaps one of my responses will help them resolve their own issue.


----------



## Faithfully

CA-Lynn you sure know how to twist things around. You seem very negative. I didn't know it was a one on one , on how to learn to read the ranges. I;m not the only one here that doesn't understand how to. And its plenty of people that seek other doctors if things don't add up. I'm sure others can agree, ALOT of doctors don't know about thyroid ENOUGH. I'm not threatening in any way, you never hit a nail on the head, is that what you think? whats your case? I've had doctors tell me I've been under-treated, over-treated and so on. Yeah they all agree about the antidepressants, but as you read others dealt with the same, your the only one against it? I go to an psychiatrist, they tell me its nothing wrong with my mental state? yet you want to believe something else. I never disagreed with the psychiatrist, did I say I did? I said I'm getting another opinion, is something WRONG with that? No, you post on everyone's post " their blaming their thyroid on this and that" have you ever come to think these people know their bodies and it is their thyroid? I don't think you do. Your so caught up in your own thinking and get angry when people don't believe what you want them to. I'm sorry CA-Lynn aka endocrinologist. I don't believe your opinions and don't take your advice to the head. You can assault me all you want, but nothings going to change. If a doctor want take me or my health serious, on to the next, do you expect me to stay & stay sick? no and I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## CA-Lynn

There are all kinds of people who will respond to another's posts. Some will be hand-holders; some will be factual with good information to share. Some posters want the facts; some don't. Some get very angry when you bring something to their attention and try to turn the tables.

If you're reading this, Faithfully, I sincerely hope you seek the counsel of a psychologist who can help you to organize a strategy that allows for proper diagnosis of any physical complaints.


----------



## Shani3444

I don't know why she was banned she made good points oh well. I'm kinda going through the same thing.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Shani,

She probably was banned for "flaming" [me] which goes against the rules here.


----------



## Shani3444

Why was is so hard to believe her issues were rising from her under-active thyroid? 
I'm going through something similar and believe mine are from my thyroid.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Blaming the thyroid for everything is doing oneself a disservice; done may overlook another insidious factor. Having read a number of posts over the years it's easy to see how many people get hung up on thyroid as the causal agent when, quite frankly, most of the symptoms seen with thyroid disease are the same as hundreds of other diseases.

One of the objectives of this forum is to present different ideas and empirical experience.


----------



## Shani3444

I understand but in reality sometimes it really is to blame on the thyroid.


----------



## Andros

Shani3444 said:


> I understand but in reality sometimes it really is to blame on the thyroid.


That it is; however, the wheat has to be separated from the chaff. None of are doctors here so we do have to be careful what we say and how we say it.


----------

